
Blacksocks.com: An infinite supply of black socks - vaksel
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/05/15/blacksockscom-an-infinite-supply-of-black-socks/
======
nop
I wish there was this for regular clothes. I virtually never go out and buy
clothes (lack of time, interest etc.) until my old ones starts to wear, it's
pretty much a maintenance thing for me. I'd just like to put in my
measurements, maybe rate a few clothes I so it knows what I like and then have
stuff magically appear every now and again. I'm sure a random fashionable
person would improve my looks by actually having taste. :P

<http://shirt.woot.com> is nice for T's at least but I don't think it would
work well for anything more expensive or less expressive than that.

~~~
teuobk
I have a similar problem.

When I decide that my old clothes are worn/stained/horribly unfashionable and
set out to refresh the wardrobe a bit, I set out to buy a few new ones. After
settling on which store to patronize (Am I too old for AE et al.? Am I too
young for Brooks Brothers? Would I be just as happy with something from
Target?), I go to that store. At that point, I browse around for a bit, get
overwhelmed by the number of options, become unsure about what would look good
(or even what's in style), and leave without buying anything.

I'd really like to see some sort of online or in-store system with a super-
simple way of finding new clothes. Maybe three variables: age, desired style
(hipster? MBA? stereotypical engineer?), and body type. The output could be
something like, "OK, buy this, this, and that. You'll look good."

~~~
rdouble
This is difficult for a number of reasons. As I mentioned in a previous post,
the big reason is that sizes are not standardized. A size 32 waisted pant can
be a true size 32, or really a size 38. Also, people's sizes fluctuate,
usually increasing.

The 2nd part of your question, simply defining what style of clothing to wear
is even more difficult and probably impossible to automate. However, there are
professionals you can hire which will solve the problem for you. It's not
cheap, but if you're single and make a good programming salary it may be a
better investment than the latest digital camera or gaming system.

------
vaksel
the prices seem a little big high, sure they are probably some good material,
but still. And sure you get to save money if you get a subscription, but its
not much. I mean sure its convenient, but its just socks/underwear/tshirts,
its not something people splurge on

    
    
      Calf Socks - $10/pair
      Knee Socks - $13/pair
      Sneaker Socks - $10/pair
      Silk Socks - $27/pair
      Boxers 1st type - $45/pair
      Boxers 2nd type - $39/pair
      Briefs 1st type - $32/pair
      Briefs 2nd type - $24/pair
      Tshirts 1st type - $47/pair
      Tshirts 2nd type - $55/pair

~~~
blhack
I don't get this either...I seems like the most they send you is 3 pairs of
socks every 14 days? Something seems a bit off there.

This is why this sort of thing would never work for me...My routine when I get
home is:

Come in the door, pet the dog. Set the laptop down on the table, grab a beer
from the refrigerator, walk out to the back yard, sit on the patio, kick my
socks off, and start playing fetch with the dog. My socks end up in a pile on
the patio and end up getting thrown away. If this place was 7 socks for 7
dollars delivered weekly I would sign up today.

It is tough to justify the cost for this, especially when i can go to walmart
and get ~10 pairs of black socks for $4.

Maybe this is not aimed at nerds? (I'm thinking not).

Cool idea though. I'm with the person below here that says they get their
shirts from woot. So do I. Woot is so amazingly perfect, I wish they did dress
clothes as well...there are no choices to make, yes, or no. That is it. You
say yes and you have a shirt at your door (or in my case, my office) the next
day.

~~~
mattmichielsen
I can't ever see myself spending more than $1/pair of socks. That just seems
ridiculously frivolous.

~~~
teej
Who cares? There's already a market for expensive socks. The question is -
does that market value the convinience of getting them delivered to their
door.

------
nike
Blacksocks had come up earlier on HN, with some interesting comments.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=534330>

------
stcredzero
Reminds me of the Amazon efficiency expert who "optimized" her family's
laundry by creating a common pool of white socks. Most females would not pick
white socks.

------
k0n2ad
This site is both ridiculous and awesome

